# 3 BMW 2002's



## E34ZombieHunter (Feb 12, 2013)

Just thought i would post this.
If anyone is looking for any BMW 2002's there are two beautiful ones and one for parts on the raleigh, nc craigslist. 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3935014507.html
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3935042347.html
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3917434808.html


----------

